# [H] SM devistators [W] AOBR Orks



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I have an unopened box of space marine devistators, this is the 5 man box with a missle launcher, las canon, heavy flamer, and heavy bolter with a Sgt.

I am looking for a set of unassembled AOBR Orks Please PM me if interested


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

are they metal or plastic?


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

They are the plastic box set


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Interested. I have all the orks unpainted (some slugga boyz primed black) and all of them unassembled.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

cool does that include the Choppas and Warboss? the FULL set?


----------

